# TN Beekeepers Conference



## rweaver7777

Attached is the tentative program for the conference, if you have trouble finding it.


----------



## SpeckledPup

I'm counting the days down. 

This will be my 3rd year to attend and it keeps getting better each year.


----------



## rweaver7777

Starts Friday! Not too late - you can probably join us just by showing up Friday AM and registering.


----------



## SpeckledPup

Rweaver

I'm assuming your going to be there Friday and Saturday but are you going to the business meeting Thursday Night or the hospiality dinner Friday evening?


----------



## rweaver7777

Becky,

Won't be there Thursday, but will be there for the dinner on Friday.


----------



## SpeckledPup

rweaver
I'm Becky from Montgomery County Beekeeping assoc


----------



## Jdr563

Can u register Saturday ?


----------



## SpeckledPup

Yes you can, go to the link in the first post to print a registration form. It will be $25 for TBA members and $35 for non members.

I'm just as excited about the classes tomorrow as today.


----------



## SpeckledPup

Lived up to my expectations. Learned lots and meet some new folks.


----------

